# Help yellowing of new plants.



## InPain (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm using my soil for the 5th time. It consists of hp pro mix coco coir and coco loco. Have added coco coir and perilte each cycle with castings 1 cup per gallon. I use bonemeal 1 tsp per gallon this time coast of maine 6-2-0 8 percent calcium lobster meal 1tsp per gallon and epsom salt the same. Again around week 3 its starting I'm thinking nitrogen but not sure and these beans cost me alot. Old world genetics dj short blueberry.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 3, 2021)

Yellowing around the edges could mean a potassium deficiency. Do you have a soil test kit?


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 3, 2021)

i agree with Sharonp
definately pottassium i think
they all look nice bro so far


----------



## InPain (Apr 3, 2021)

No but I add one tsp per gallon when I reamended.  I'm thinking magnesium as well. What I added today anyways when I fed them. ="sharonp, post: 1118164, member: 60911"]
Yellowing around the edges could mean a potassium deficiency. Do you have a soil test kit?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## InPain (Apr 4, 2021)

Here they are today look even worse gave them some epsom salt yesterday.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 4, 2021)

They aren't curling yet like a claw. Nothing is dead around the edges either. Just give it a couple days and make sure you don't overwater.


----------



## wheelie (Apr 4, 2021)

WOW. I dump my Promix soil in the garden after each grow. Never reuse it a second time. Hard to find this spring.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 5, 2021)

Looks like Iron deficiency. Try adding Cal/Mag, clip off the effected leaves and you should see a difference.


----------

